# Question Of The Week... (2022 week 50)



## ripjack13 (Dec 18, 2022)

*What did you ask Santa for? 
(What's on your Christmas wish list, woodworking or otherwise?)*


_(part 1 of 3)_
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And even a crazy doc or a Hawaiian/Texan/crazy bird feeder maker, or a wacko sillysipian.


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 18, 2022)

That's between us!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 18, 2022)

T. Ben said:


> That's between us!!


Don't worry Troy, I won't tell nobody....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 18, 2022)

Comfortable shoes, maybe of the Merrell variety....?...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 18, 2022)

Told everyone not to get me anything. The only thing I want is for us to be together, have a good meal and enjoy our time together.

Reactions: Like 7 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 18, 2022)

Time.........less time at work and some time in my shop. Working for a living is both a curse and a blessing at the same time. After working a 12 hour day I really don't feel like doing anything else and I surely shouldn't be using power tools when I'm that tired. 
So my big wish is time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Sincere 3


----------



## Herb G. (Dec 18, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Told everyone not to get me anything. The only thing I want is for us to be together, have a good meal and enjoy our time together.


Rats ! I didn't get that memo. I guess I'll just have to take back the Colt Anaconda I got for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Dec 18, 2022)

We don't do the Christmas gifting we just get everyone stuff when we see something we think they " need ". Like a 4 door f350 about 12 weeks ago... The wife thought I must not like the f250 flat bed because I wasn't driving it much. Truth is I don't drive the 350 much either but she is more comfortable with it since it doesn't have a " custom " ignition switch and " anti-theft" fuel pump circuitry... Something was mentioned about sticking your left foot out the window and closing your right eye to start the old truck.
So, having a truck, sawmill, ms660 clone chainsaw, I will continue fixing her chicken coops and goat pens till she hollers " whoa".

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Dec 18, 2022)

I asked for a new Wood-Mizer WM1000 sawmill. I'm hoping I get it this year, as I ask for it every year LOL. 
I'm thinking he's not really checking that list twice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 18, 2022)

if Santa gives me another good year I will be happy

Reactions: Like 8 | Great Post 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 18, 2022)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 18, 2022)

A way above average snow pack.

That and one of those Craftsmen shop stools and a cam-action bench dog clamp thing like Kenbo uses.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## trc65 (Dec 18, 2022)

A Kutzall disc and a gouge that I'll use with a 40/40 grind.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ray D (Dec 18, 2022)

A new set of chest waders for duck hunting. I know it doesn’t get “up North” cold here in Florida but it sure feels it sometimes.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 18, 2022)

A finished workshop. I’m anxious to get back to woodworking! Chuck

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 18, 2022)

As Chuck said, finish the shop. Drywall the ceiling and insulation. And all the kids to arrive safe !!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Dec 18, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> We don't do the Christmas gifting we just get everyone stuff when we see something we think they " need ". Like a 4 door f350 about 12 weeks ago... The wife thought I must not like the f250 flat bed because I wasn't driving it much. Truth is I don't drive the 350 much either but she is more comfortable with it since it doesn't have a " custom " ignition switch and " anti-theft" fuel pump circuitry... Something was mentioned about sticking your left foot out the window and closing your right eye to start the old truck.
> So, having a truck, sawmill, ms660 clone chainsaw, I will continue fixing her chicken coops and goat pens till she hollers " whoa".


This made me nostalgic. Once when I was a kid, my uncle from Texas came up to visit his Missouri kinfolk. Dad was showing him around the farm. My uncle commented that he could drive all day and not get to the other side of his ranch! Dad responded with " I had a truck like that once"! I laughed till it hurt. They never did come for a visit again.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Dec 18, 2022)

The same thing I have been wanting for 36 years. A hippopotamus.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 18, 2022)

hmmvbreaker said:


> This made me nostalgic. Once when I was a kid, my uncle from Texas came up to visit his Missouri kinfolk. Dad was showing him around the farm. My uncle commented that he could drive all day and not get to the other side of his ranch! Dad responded with " I had a truck like that once"! I laughed till it hurt. They never did come for a visit again.....


Fabulous comeback

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 18, 2022)

hmmvbreaker said:


> The same thing I have been wanting for 36 years. A hippopotamus.


I will take a set of hippo ivories.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Dec 18, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> I will take a set of hippo ivories.


I will keep that in mind. Gotta get one first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Dec 19, 2022)

I've been wanting a Hippo tooth for the last 20 years. They are rarer than chicken teeth. I even know people from South Africa, and they can't get me one. A tooth makes an excellent bopper for Flintknapping. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 19, 2022)

"A (hippo) tooth makes an excellent bopper for flintknapping" would be an excellent secret password. Especially if you say it with an accent.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 19, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> I will take a set of hippo ivories.





hmmvbreaker said:


> I will keep that in mind. Gotta get one first.





Nubsnstubs said:


> I've been wanting a Hippo tooth for the last 20 years. They are rarer than chicken teeth. I even know people from South Africa, and they can't get me one. A tooth makes an excellent bopper for Flintknapping. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)





Hippo Tusk Wholesale for Carving Ivory

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 19, 2022)

Whirled Peas!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 20, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> Whirled Peas!


Took me a couple of seconds ... then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 20, 2022)

I can't say I make a wishlist - I'm in the fortunate position of being able to buy things when I get the urge.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 20, 2022)

Anything, and everything that I don't already have in my shop

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------

